# Been to see our fertility specialist again today....



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

...and didn't really learn much that I didn't know already.  He told me the results of my blood tests (which I already knew from my GP), I asked him about the mid cycle bleeding, but he didn't seem too concerned, and said as long as I know when my periods start, and know when to take the Clomid that it isn't an issue(??)

I explained to him my decision to have 2 months off Clomid which he was happy with, he gave me a prescription for 3 more months and said I would get an appointment to see him again at the end of April/beginning of May.  I'm not having anymore  blood tests, so no monitoring at all now - he seemed happy that because I ovulated last month, the Clomid is working now.

All in all, I suppose I was happy with the outcome, but I feel very much alone now - it's a case of here's another 3 months of Clomid (meaning I'll have had 7 months in total), go away and get pregnant!!

I tried asking him what the next steps are after Clomid (presuming it doesn't work) but he wouldn't be drawn in to it - his attitude is let's wait and see.

So, that's about it really, I just hope it pays off and I get a BFP early in the New Year 

Loubie xx
CD14


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Hope you enjoy your few months off the loopy pills...and don't forget, the clomid may still be in your system so although not getting the full on side effects, it may still have enough to trigger your ovaries 

Have a fabulous time at christmas/new year without the stresses of taking clomid...and fingers crossed you'll get a BFP so won't be needed to fill in that other prescription !

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad the appt went well and and you are happy with the outcome.

Best of luck that you won't be going back to see him after your next 3 cycles


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Loubie,

This was my first cycle (7th in total) of 100mg of Clomid. After getting Af yesterday we have also decided to take a couple of months off the   pills, primarily for me to lose weight and for DH to try and be more healthy. It was stressed to me at my last cons appt that I need to lose weight otherwise I probably won't get PG (a complete myth if you ask me, plenty of people with extra weight get PG!!). But we'll give it a go.

Wishing you luck, and like Natasha says, Clomid will probably stay in your system for a while so might still do its job.

K
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

This is my 6th & final month of clomid...if I'm not pg this cycle then will have a clomid free December & then we hope to start private IVF in January....although if we really can't afford IVF in Jan I'm not sure what to do...I've been considering continuing with the clomid whilst waiting but DP would prefer me not too...he says he worries about the risks of longer term use for me but secretly I think he can't handle the mood swings !!  So if no IVF straight away I'm undecided what to do...don't really want a long break as age & possibility of returning uterine adhesions & endo are against me !


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi there,
I hate docs who tell you to loose weight and the miraculously you will fall pregnant....I DONT THINK SO.
Any way for all those guys out there who are coming off clomid enjoy. I am about to take my first tablet tonight but seem quite sceptical....don't need more weight. Does it really make you plie the pounds on?
Gossips


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No hun, you won't pile the pounds on. It affects everyone diffferently. I think cos I ahve lots to lose anyway its just making it more difficult due to the extra hormones Clomid gives you.  I'm sure you'll be ok.

Good luck
xxx


----------

